# Feeding behavior



## maggot (Feb 17, 2003)

After adding shrimp and krill to my RPB's diet, I have noticed that he circles the food lying on the bottom and then flips sideways and rubs himself on the gravel and food. He only does this with non-live food. He does not do it after the food is gone and he does not do this if the food was live (such as half a feeder laying on the bottom). Has anyone else seen this behavior from their p's? Is this just something they do? Thanks for any info anyone can give.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

thats bizare, I havent seen that.

I have seen mine guard the food by circling it though to keep others away.

However now that I feed every other day, the food barely makes it into the water before they hit it. As soon as I open the lid they rush towards the surface, I am half tempted to see what they do if I dont dump food in, but then again, I dont want one to go airborne and possible be hurt


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Yep, my biggest RBP does the same thing. He stays over top of it and then rubs sideway on it. Not sure if it's like a dog marking it's territory :smile:


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

mine do that on rocks and stuff but never food.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

It is a common behavior i find with them. If it is what I believe you are describing. Does it take quick lunges at the food and on an angle as well?


----------



## maggot (Feb 17, 2003)

Yeah, he grabs the shrimp, bites off a chunk, and then begins to molest it. He will swoop done on it, turn his body parallel to the gravel and rub himself on it. I have noticed he has begun losing his spots. Could this have anything to do with it? The thing I find weird about it is he does not do it on piece of feeders, just the shrimp and krill.


----------

